# The bunny snuggles picture thread.



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

To help persuade people that a bunny DOES prefer to have company, please post your best bunny snuggles photos here. I have to say it was the best thing I did. Big thanks to B3rnie, Lil Miss and Hazyreality for persuading me, over a year ago now. Sunny is a much happier boy now I am sure. 

This is a photo from over a year ago when they had only been together a week. I do need to take some nice new ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Ohh yay, any excuse to post pics 

Ella used to always love having a bunny pillow (She has left a huge hole here now she has gone, I miss her so much :crying


















This is an old photo but it shows even trios have snuggles









And finally (I have loads more but I don't want to bore everyone :lol this is one of my all time favourite pics or Reed (can't believe he has been gone for over a year now :crying and Rascal.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George and Ember having snugges.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

...well, if you insist!!!  I'd hate my two to be left out  Sadly, Tess is on her own now, so I'm on the look-out for a suitable new husbun for my poor widowed girlie


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Such gorgeous pics! Bunny bonds are such a joy to watch :001_wub:

Can Flix and Gaga join in, too? 
























And here's Snowy and Foggy, two of the bunnies at the SAA


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

The boys I fostered a few years ago:









I've not got any snuggley pics of my three but I'll put these here anyway:
Honey, Fern and Logan:








Bunny kisses, Honey and Fern:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww!  The only one I have is the one of Buddy and Trixie in my sig. However, due to Buddy's big op, they are separated now and I will re-bond them after Trixie is neutered.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Kammie said:


> George and Ember having snugges.


Lying inside a Jumperoo by any chance?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

And for those who think their rabbit wont bond. These 2 had an enormous fight (Darwin was mis-sexed and the hormones kicked in over a few days) and this was taken once Darwin was neutered and bonded back in to the group. Rascal came from rescue, and they said he was a killer, and would have to be kept alone, best let the 6 he lives with happily know!








And a couple of bunny bundles








While bonding the 7


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im not already thinking about bunny number 5 and 6......


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Lying inside a Jumperoo by any chance?


Yep and they ended up chewing all the rubber off the bottom of it so now its gone into the loft till we need it again .


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Yep and they ended up chewing all the rubber off the bottom of it so now its gone into the loft till we need it again .


Fab though. I may need to get mine out again at the end of the year  hehe


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Fab though. I may need to get mine out again at the end of the year  hehe


Ours won't be needed till next year.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

love all these pictures  can't wait until Angus and Poppy can be bonded


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

This is Rebo & Zooty showing sisterly love :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

These are wonderful photos of bonded bunnie! thank you for sharing.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Buddy and Trixie aren't bonded yet, but it still shows that they love each other's company!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I could look at these lovely snuggly photos all day!


----------

